# Arrowhead



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Whats the best place to buy new front and rear Arrowhead? Mine have faded to yellowish color and just dont look good on a red car.


----------



## bvqsmgto (Jul 15, 2011)

You can get new emblems from GM @ $149 or get decal overlays for $9 that cover just the red part.

Here's one place:
GTO Arrowhead Overlay


And of course there's eBay.


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

appreciate man


----------



## GTR944 (Jun 6, 2006)

bvqsmgto said:


> You can get new emblems from GM @ $149 or get decal overlays for $9 that cover just the red part.
> 
> 
> .



:willy: wow never thought our emblems would be that expensive from dealer.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

You can get them for a little under $92 at GM parts .com. The yellow/orange fade doesn't bother me much on my CGM but I don't think I'd like it on a red car either.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I Nightshaded and cleared mine when I did my tails and side markers.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Odd thing is that the one on the front is 4" high and the one on the rear is only 2½" high yet GM's list price is about the same for either of them.


----------



## ViperT4 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wait and get one off the forums like me. $8 for rear arrowhead and 5 lug nut covers


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

WestCoastSpeed has carbon fiber ones. Right now they're $99 for both front and rear.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Carbon fiber belongs on Hondas........


----------



## DementedSix0 (Oct 13, 2010)

Here's some pics of reflective concepts overlay. Does the job well i think


----------

